# Tart Cherry Concentrate



## daveb50 (Jan 28, 2007)

In the Organic section of the grocery store, I came across Montmorency Tart Cherry Concentrate. The quart bottle(32 ozs. or 946ml) of concentrate, says it was made from approximately 25 pounds of Tart Cherries. Pasteurized, 100% Montmorency Tart Cherry Juice concentrate, no preservatives added. With water addition per instructions, it will make 2 gallons of reconstituted Tart Cherry Juice. I have seen recipes that call for 3-4 pounds of tart cherries per gallon, any idea how much wine I could make from this quart? Does anyone have a recipe, or ideas I could try? (I also posted this in the Recipe section, hope that is OK with the Mods.)
Dave *Edited by: DaveB50 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 28, 2007)

That juice sounds great....I am currently looking for Cherry Wine recipes myself as well as Cranberry Wine from concentrates...if I find a good looking recipe using concentrates I will Post it.


Here is a recipe using fresh fruit...It came from a Post on another forum.....oops!!!!

Montmorency Cherry Recipe, makes 6 gallons (you can divide this for smaller batches)
25-30lbs Montmorency Cherries ( or other sour pie cherries)
12lbs white sugar SG- 1.090
4 gallons US of Water.
12-tsps acid blend. - adjust TA to .60 (If you have an acid test kit)
6-tsps nutrient
1-tsp tannin
6 campden tablets crushed. (or 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulphite)
Add 2.5tsp Pectic Enzyme in 12 hours 
pitch Premier Cuvee Yeast 12-24 hours after pectic enzyme.

Later
6 campdens or 1/4tsp potassium metabisulphite
3 tsps potassium sorbate

Pick and only use ripe Cherries, discard any bad or bruised fruit, then destem and pit place in primary. Crush with hands or large potato smasher being careful not to break pits if you did not pit them before.
Disolve the sugar in 2 gallons of boiling water, boil until clear. Pour boiling water over cherries, then add remaining 3 gallons of water. Cover primary and wait until must has cooled.
When cooled to room temp add remaning ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast. Cover and wait for 12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, recover and leave another 12 hours then add yeast and put lid back on primary. 
Stir and press down cap daily. When S.G. drops to 1.010 (5-6 days), strain fruit pulp (squeezing pulp gently to extract all remaining juice) discard fruit and siphon liquor into secondary. Fit airlock and let sit three weeks to 4 weeks until fermentation is entirely complete. Rack three more times, every two to three months, until very clear. Stabilize with the 3 tsps of potassium sorbate and 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulphite then sweeten slightly to taste about 1/4lb sugar, let stand 30 days before bottling. 
Age 9-12 months


----------



## grapeman (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave, I think you need to get a couple bottles of that concentrate and send them to me. I will do all the proper research, making the recipe, fermenting -TASTING, racking, TASTING, racking again with accompanying SAMPLING and TASTING. When it's all done I will bottle it and TASTE it again. Once bottled I will age it and TASTE some more. Naturally I should sample a bottle each month to see how it's proceding. Once I have done all the proper research and SAMPLING, I will report back to you as to how to make it.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 28, 2007)

Appleman, Thanks for the gracious offer, by the way, I got a phone call the other day. The caller said I won a FREESAILBOAT, I just needed to give him my



Credit Card Number



to pay for shipping costs. I didn't fall for that one either.






Dave


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 28, 2007)

Northern, I saw that same recipe, think I could make, say 5 gallons with this quart?

Dave


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2007)

DaveB50 said:


> Northern, I saw that same recipe, think I could make, say 5 gallons with this quart?
> 
> Dave



Think I would use 2 bottles and maybe some other cherries, [frozen] etc..... If it says it makes 2 gallons of reconstituted juice I wouldn't stretch it too much.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 29, 2007)

Two it is then. Thanks
Dave


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2007)

What yeast are you going to use???I am going to try a frozen Cherry juice/red grape concentrate wine and am debating on what yeast I would use.

I just mixed up some Old Orchard frozen Cranberry/blend juice with WinExpert red grape concentrate must...I will pitch the yeast tomorrow....I looked through my stash of yeast and might try a Montpelier KIV-1116...what do you think???


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 3, 2007)

Northern, I am going to use Primere Cuvee or 7IB-1122. Haven't tried the KIV-1116, so cannot comment on it.
Dave


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 4, 2007)

Someone on another Forum recommended D-47 yeast, he has used it with Montmorency Cherries before.
Dave


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 4, 2007)

I have not tried the ICV-D47 yeast...I looked it up and see that it is a heavy feeder and might need extra nitrogen...it tolerates temperatures from 59*-68*....so would be good for a cooler fermentaion...

Tell us how you like it...


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 18, 2007)

I transferred the Tart Cherry to secondary 2-1 gallon jugs, last night. Boy is this stuff TART! I used the D-47 yeast, low foaming, must smelled great. 
Dave


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 11, 2007)

Racked and stabalized today, final SG is 1.004, it is not quite as tart as before. Will let bulk age for a few months and then decide if it needs sweetening.
Dave


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

I cant see it!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 12, 2007)

DaveB50,


Which brand of concentrate did you use? I made some wine using concentrate from http://www.Brownwoodacres.com. I opted to add afew cans ofOregon whole tart pie cherries to the mix. Thismade some wonderful wine, but word of caution. I added some concentrateafter it was clear to sweeten and itmade the wine very cloudy!


----------



## daveb50 (Mar 12, 2007)

pkcook, FruitFast, same as you. I'll remember not to use the same juice to sweeten. 
Wade, can't see much, it's in 2 green gallon jugs.
Dave


----------



## daveb50 (Jul 28, 2007)

Wesweetenedour cherry wine a couple monthsago, using cherry juice from the grocery store, reduced it by one third, heating it(not boiling) on the stove. We tried it today, it tastes great. Will be bottling it tomorrow. We will definetly make this again, 6 gallons this time.
Dave


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds good B50, thats the way Ive been sweetening my wines for 2 years
now and it works great to keep it sweet and flavorful and not dilute
the wine too much.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 29, 2007)

What cherry juice do you use? I have looked for cherry juice here and can't seem to find it. Everything I have found here has something mixed with it.


Another question. I am making abatch of tart cherry from fruit. I racked it into the secondary at SG 1.030. I'm not supposed to rack it again for 3 weeks. The SG is down to 1.000 And I have about an inch of lees on the bottom. Should I rack it off of the lees or leave it for the rest of the 3 weeks?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2007)

Leave it as it will gather more lees and let it all compress a little so that you can rack off those lees easier.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok! Thanks wade. It still has a lot of settling to do yet. It is working just a little.


----------



## JuiceMan (Nov 6, 2017)

The fruitfast cherry concentrate from brownwood is ideal. Each quart contains the juice of 25 pounds of morello/montmorency cherries. Dark in color and great flavor profile https://www.brownwoodacres.com/cherry-juice-concentrate/


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dead Thread Started 2007


----------

